# Venting D/C to the outside. What hardware to use?



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Howdy folks!
I am in the middle of re-configuring my D/C System.
I have dismantled my single stage D/C to use a cyclone and my plan is to vent the exhaust air directly outside into the flower beds.
The D/C has a 5" exhaust port.
My initial thought was to reduce down to a 4" fitting and go right through the wall using something like a dryer vent.
Since the washer & dryer are already out in the garage with me, what's one more vent?
My garage has roof vents and a wall vent a few inches above the slab already so it breathes pretty well. 
No A/C or Heat out there either so need to worry about replacing the air as I vent it outside.

Do you think that a standard dryer vent can handle the CFM's my Jet DC1100 throws out or do I need to be looking at something more substantial? If so, any recommendations on what hardware to use?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and comments!


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

I want to run my DC outside also but I have a 6 inch pipe. I wonder if they make different size vents? I have not been able to find a 6 inch vent for outside.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I thought about doing that at one point but here in Oregon it gets cold and wet in the winter when I do most of my work in the shop and I would end up exhausting all the warm air from my heating system. 
Just a thought….

My thought was to mount the dust collector itself outside the shop….in my case in the adjacent car port where it was under cover …but adding an outside closet to hold the dust collector would do. That would get the noise of the collector and all of the dust outside and additionally provide more room in the shop.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I wouldn't restrict it at all. I have a separator outside on a 55 gal drum. If it was inside I'd just put a 45 outside to keep the rain out.


----------



## Siv (Nov 3, 2016)

You should be able to find vents at 6". Here's an example.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I just have a 45 on the end.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I just have a 45 on the end.
> 
> - MrRon


Just point it at the ground? I can do that!


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

> You should be able to find vents at 6". Here s an example.
> 
> - Siv


I ordered a 6 inch vent My vent faces north so I would like a flap rather than just an open 45.

They also list 5 inch vents.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Another option to explore are garage door exhaust ports, though they won't have the deflector on them. Thickness of the wall and siding could also be an issue. I use one for the exhaust hose on my portable AC/heater in my shop. Not sure about 6" but I seem to recall there being 5" ports.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

I woke up this morning thinking maybe the 6 inch vent I ordered above will add back too much pressure since it doesn't open fully. Do you think this will be a problem.


----------

